# Tabatinga to Iquitos on a speed boat



## Deleted member 15688 (Jan 12, 2017)

Fairly recently I was in "Tres fronteras" south America where Brazil, Colombia and Peru come together on the Amazon river. I was a pretty interesting place. I stayed at the hotel Brazil ^^^^ met some good folks and ate some decent grub. Alfonso my "fixer" was a pretty good cat, we drank a few beers and checked out the local ladies. We dined in regal splendor at one of the local river port eateries on caldo (beef and potato soup), coffee,brazil nuts and fresh fruits.








After a few days, I headed up river to Iquitos, Peru by speed boat, which was a 12 hour ride. That was (to me) better than taking the slower river boat which took 5 days.







Iquitos was awesome. I love the feel of that town, and It reminded me a lot of the Philippines. Locating a room near the large outdoor market, I settled in and then went exploring. There were numerous small bodega type eateries , I bought some coffee and sweet rolls from a nice lady who ran a small cafe near my room.



I hung out in Iquitos for about a month then hopped on a plane for Cuzco, but that is another story.

see you on the trail!

Tomahawk


----------

